# Scripture on Degree of Depravity



## nwink (Apr 19, 2011)

My understanding is that the correct understanding of Total Depravity is that the unconverted person is depraved in every aspect of their being (ie, the "extent" of depravity)...but not as completely wicked as they could possibly be (ie, the "degree" of depravity). Usually, it seems the Scriptural support used to prove the doctrine of our depravity concerns the _extent_ not the _degree_. Could someone provide some verses specifically about the _degree_ of the unconverted person's depravity?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 19, 2011)

Romans 8:7-8 comes to mind.


----------



## nwink (Apr 19, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## torstar (Apr 19, 2011)

The last half of Romans 1 is a pretty noxious road down the scale of depravity.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 28, 2011)

*Total Depravity *

"Man is constituted a sinner by his relationship with Adam Psa 51:5; Psa 58:3; Rom 5:18-19 He is therefore unable 

1.	To do anything good

Gen 6:5; Job 15:14-16; Psa 130:3; Psa 143:2; Pro 20:9; Ecc 7:20; Isa 64:6; Jer 13:23; John 3:19; Rom 3:9-12; Jam 3:8; 1John 1:8 

2.	To believe in God (or come to him)

John 6:44; John 6:65; John 8:43-45; John 10:26; John 12:37-41 

3.	To understand the truth

John 14:17; 1Cor 2:14 

4.	To seek God

Rom 3:10-11 

He is dead in sins Gen 2:16-17; John 3:5-7; Eph 2:1-3; Col 2:13 He is blinded and corrupt in his heart Gen 6:5; Gen 8:21; Ecc 9:3; Jer 17:9; Mark 7:21-23; John 3:19-21; Rom 8:7-8; Eph 4:17-19; Eph 5:8 He is captive to sin and Satan John 8:34; John 8:44; Rom 6:20; 2Tim 2:25-26; Tit 3:3; 1John 5:19 He performs actions freely according to his nature, but his nature is wholly evil Job 14:4; Mat 7:16-18; Mat 12:33; Mark 7:21-23; Jam 1:13-14 " - Compiled and Organized by Nathan Pitchford http://www.monergismbooks.com/pdfs/doctrines_of_grace_003.pdf

To the degree we were "dead in sins", stated differently, spiritually dead to the things of God. We were hostile to God, futile in our thinking, even enemies of God. But thanks be to God He raised us spiritually (born again) and made us alive to Christ.


----------

